# How reasonable are my rates...?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you not offer full care board? (Just curious)

I would think they are reasonable. Depending on your area and facilities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

always seeking to learn..what are the goldfish in the troughs for? this is a new concept to me 

?? for boarding how many will be boarded cuz if everybody provides a different type/brand feed it seems there is potential for storage issues as well as confusion at feeding time..and what about hay?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

No full care, only self care atm.


Each horse has a personalized ID card with it states the name the feed/brand/quantity/how often it is to be fed 

And the gold fish eat away at mosquitoes. I used the last summer and had amazing results!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Do the stalled horses have access to turnout? I would not even consider boarding somewhere without turnout! 

Yes, very reasonable rates I would say. Its $300 for self care here at a nice barn! (indoor/outdoor arena, short trails, private 40 foot roundpen and stall).


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

The stalls stand alone, however, as I stated earlier there is a paddock turn out for everyone to use


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The 1/2 acre is shared by how many horses? Only asking as 1/2 acre isn't going to go far for even one horse, so the "pasture" will become a dry lot.....


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

The 1/2 acre will share at most two horses owned by the same person. We do rotate, and the owner still provides hay for times when the grass is short (very common in this area).


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> No full care, only self care atm.
> 
> 
> Each horse has a personalized ID card with it states the name the feed/brand/quantity/how often it is to be fed
> ...


gotcha..guess I empty troughs more often cuz I have never had a problem with mosquitoes in them..but good to know
when I used to board they used an ID card system but only 2 different types of feed & hay/alf depending on what an owner wanted but inclusive in board
the card included a vet, farrier, and owner number in case of an emergency but it was a lrg facility.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> gotcha..guess I empty troughs more often cuz I have never had a problem with mosquitoes in them..but good to know
> when I used to board they used an ID card system but only 2 different types of feed & hay/alf depending on what an owner wanted but inclusive in board
> the card included a vet, farrier, and owner number in case of an emergency but it was a lrg facility.


The owners will be allowed to supply any feed they want. That includes hay, grains, supplements, etc.

The ID card includes a head shot, conformation shot and an action shot. It lists the horses, name, breed, height, age, color, vet, farrier, owner, feeding instructions and special instructions (i.e. No treats, don't enter stall, don't turn out, etc.)


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Wish I lived where you are, I'd grab those rates in a second if I liked your place. Cheap!

Considering out here it's anywhere from $550-800 for 12x12 stall and cleaning, feed twice a day, and no turn out.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Wish I lived where you are, I'd grab those rates in a second if I liked your place. Cheap!
> 
> Considering out here it's anywhere from $550-800 for 12x12 stall and cleaning, feed twice a day, and no turn out.


WOW! That's a lot!

Well my place isn't eye candy right now, but the facilities are very well kept and horse/people friendly. No annoyances or poisonous plants. Just mostly dirt, dirt and more dirt aside from the pasture


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Wait a second....why are there *fish* in your troughs?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Like I said earlier, they eat mosquitoes as there are a lot of them in the area. They are a BIG help, actually


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

In Maryland those would be cheap rates. Don't know about AZ though. :wink:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My mom uses gold fish in her H2O trough, some fish she has had for years.
She keeps them through the winter with a stock tank heater, they are huge now.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Mostly what I've seen are $175 bring your own feed, feed and clean your own stalls. I thought mine should be a bit more reasonable.

And I had gold fish last summer, they were awesome!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

The prices sound reasonable to me. Where I used to work we kept gold fish in the tanks and they were great! And st 5 cents each they are cheap


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah! Here they'rer 25 cents, lol and I need about 50 of them. Will need more when boarders arrive, but still they're extremely affordable!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I would say that's completely reasonable. I'm in Ny and pay $250 per horse for pasture self care......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you are making things too complicated. Do you trust them ro clean to your standards or will it accumulate until Sat? Do you trust them to put down enough bedding to protect the dirt floor? Do all of it or none of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> I think you are making things too complicated. Do you trust them ro clean to your standards or will it accumulate until Sat? Do you trust them to put down enough bedding to protect the dirt floor? Do all of it or none of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Too complicated? I don't think so 

If they don't clean to my standards, I'll talk to them about it. Doesn't have to be a big deal. Just as long as the poop it covered and pee areas are kept dry, it's OK. Also I do the bedding and clean stalls for semi-self care, like I stated earlier.


----------



## FirstCyte (Jul 26, 2012)

Those rates are very reasonable!
Some places where I live charge $200 for self care and you must provide feed, it's crazy! Luckily I found full care board for just $130 a month.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks  I wanted them to be fairly cheap because I *know* what it's like being late on board because of how ridiculously expensive it is, haha. I just thought I'd cut folks a break, plus we're a small family farm just *beginning* to get some business. Things always have to start out small and slow.


----------



## FirstCyte (Jul 26, 2012)

I like your thinking! I can't even count the number of times that I have been late on boarding, even when prices are lower it can be rough some times. Some places where I live charge $450 for full boarding, I am like who in their right mind can afford those kinda prices?! Haha. But it sounds like with the low prices that you have that you will bring in a lot of customers.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope so!  I'd like all of my slots filled by November or December.


----------



## FirstCyte (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I wish you good luck!!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you much!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

for my area your really cheap.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I would love to have board that cheap. Around my area rough board is 300-400$ and full board can be 800$. I almost always rough board and I've never paid less than 200$ for it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good starting point. As you add amenities-prices could go up, but sounds like you will keep things reasonable. Are you going to provide any tack storage, or even a space to keep grooming tools?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I will over time! But since things are just starting out, I need the time to save money and continue to build things up.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll warn you right now about owners supplying feed. THEY DONT! you are constantly reminding them they are low on hay/grain.. and you will not let horses go hungry so you will hay them anyways. Its a PITA! I would suggest supplying hay in your price and raising the rate for this... make sure you have a set amount you are providing. anything above and beyond needs to be supplied.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I need some of these troughs that only require cleaning every 2 weeks!

Even with goldfish (which had to end as *someone* thought Sushi was a fine snack and kept eating them), I still clean water troughs 2-3x per week. Water buckets get scrubbed every other day and at least one horse turns theirs into a swampy mess that requires daily scrubbing. 

If I waited two weeks to clean a water trough I'd have a swampy, green pond!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Delfina said:


> I need some of these troughs that only require cleaning every 2 weeks!
> 
> Even with goldfish (which had to end as *someone* thought Sushi was a fine snack and kept eating them), I still clean water troughs 2-3x per week. Water buckets get scrubbed every other day and at least one horse turns theirs into a swampy mess that requires daily scrubbing.
> 
> If I waited two weeks to clean a water trough I'd have a swampy, green pond!


 depends on the water. when we use our city water it stays nice. when we use the well it gets dirty.. we use stock tank conditioner which helps them stay clean longer.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

We use city water. Indeed it stays nice! Haha


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What is stock tank conditioner????!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

FirstCyte said:


> Those rates are very reasonable!
> Some places where I live charge $200 for self care and you must provide feed, it's crazy! Luckily I found full care board for just $130 a month.



I'm in NY and I paid $250 and now currently pay $225 for self care and I have to provide everything myself and do everything myself...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

waresbear said:


> What is stock tank conditioner????!!!!!


 
its a tab you drop in. keeps it clean and bugs from getting in. I just tried to google it and it didnt come up. they last 1-2 weeks per 300 gallons. you get 5 for 15.00 at rural king. I'll check out the package in a bit and let you know the brand.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

got it!

Specialty Products - AirmaxEco


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

cheapest here 
Airmax Eco-Systems Stock Tank Defense - 6 Tablets | Meijer.com


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in NY also, and the barn I ride at(and will soon board at), charges 225 per month, full care. That's about the same price for the barns around here, but the owner does charge a little less, because thre is no indoor riding ring yet.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

What part are you in? Must be upper north or west ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish you were in WA State! Those prices for self care are very reasonable! 

Here self care goes about $150, and that's not including $$ for food, or your horse being fed 2x a day. If you were in my area and I liked your facilities, I would definitely board my horse there! 

Emily


----------



## CMC (Jul 20, 2012)

Your fees sound fair. My barn charges $50 for about one-half acre; we provide feed. He has two sets of stalls, some for $150 a month and some for $200. He provides wormers which the owner administers, and cleans the stalls once a week. The pasture isn't cleaned, but never looks bad. Here in CO that's a good deal as hay is in short supply and making stock owners very nervous. My BO grows his own, so hay is not a problem. I count myself lucky to have found this place.


----------

